# Safety Concern



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Hereâ€™s a MOD to ponder. One I wish I had done immediately. On the maiden voyage of the Ga Camper my sister in law came out of the trailer, missed the top step completely and took a spill onto the ground pad and across the gavel at the camp site.







We were lucky looking at the way she fell that she only broke her thumb. Since; I have been thinking about a way to make the steps of the trailer safer. I thought about making steps you can put together and use then take apart again traveling. Too much trouble.







Then came up with making bolt on boards with a bigger surface to step on then the steps now and apply antiskid for good measure. You could make them out of oak stair risers with two or three carriage bolts down through the rear of the steps themselves with big washers and wing nuts underneath to fasten them to the steps. It would have to be dismantled each time but would really help when you have someone who is not used to being around trailers (visual or balance challenged) along on the trip. I was wondering if any of you had run into this situation where you felt you needed to do something about the steps.







Itâ€™s not a problem limited to the Outback, all trailer have about the same type of steps. This group is the best I could think of to bounce something off of. I have seen some very well thought out MODs here which I plan to use but this one is bothering me to solve.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy with my two boys I fear an accident like that too. Two thoughts I have are to add some reflective tape at the edge, or even a coat of white paint to show the edge for people coming down the stairs, or even up. I was thinking about adding one of those larger swing out handles too, something for better support when going in and out.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Ga camper, I think there would be as much problem with the step extenders as they solve. I would think that by the time you have made the top, or even top two steps deeper, their cantilevering would completely cover the lowest step, such that there is no support for the wood extender. You may be better off leaving the steps folded up, and bring along some form of portable step. You should have room in the back of your truck to carry a fully assembled set of steps?!? Of course, nothing being perfect, they would not always fit properly at every site.

I think Y-Guy's idea of the extended handle is a good idea. Along with that, the reflective tape would help make the steps more visible.

And, of course, practice make perfect. You will quickly get used to the size and location of the steps, and should not have to worry any longer.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Was it a problem of not seeing the step or was the step too far off the ground? Did this happen at night? Y-guy's suggestion of reflective tape is good and Camping World sells that item. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/categor...catID=3&tcode=9 I think a light colored step rug as well as a light colored floor rug (ground rug?) would also help. These are also at the url above. Hope that helps.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have given thought to adding another strip of non-skid tape to my steps, as there is only 1 2" strip on each step.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The wrap-around step covers might be an easy way to fix the problem. We have the light brown ones (tan, I guess!) and they make the steps much easier to see as well as negotiate. Our two dogs can go in and out much easier without slipping. We have a tan door mat at the bottom of the steps, too.

Sorry about the accident. Sounds like she was very lucky to come away with only a broken thumb, but that can still be very painful.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've seen some Class A MHs with a big grab rail bar near the door that folds back flat against the side when travelling. Kinda like a handrail. That might work.

Also, some of the newer rigs are coming out with those porches that slide out from under the bottom. Those are KEWL. Instant deck!

A piece of wood in the shape of a step on the ground beneath the bottom step sure helped my mom get in and out.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

My fifth wheel has the fold out handle, which works well. One thing that I have been wanting to add, but not sure how to go about it, is a light under the stairwell so you can see the steps at night. I've seen these on a lot of other models of campers - it's an orange colored light.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sasha that's a great idea! Humm might just have to try that idea.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

If you do, please let me know how you did it. If you go to any dealers, or RV shows, look under the steps and you will see them. Wildcat I know has them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All great ideas. I like my sister's step light on her trailer.

The folding railing sounds cool too.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a light on my previous TT. It was switched with the outside porch light.

I wonder if there is a photo-electric eye for use by 12v systems, if so you could find a hot lead under the tt and connect the photo-eye and orange light to it much easier than going all the way back into the light switch inside the tt. I found I rarely used my old one because I didn't switch on the outside light that often.

As far as the steps, i have thought about building some step covers with solid risers. My dogs balk at going up the open riser steps and I have to push or lift the spoiled mutts into the trailer. What I planned to do is make them so they fit over the steps. No weight wil be transferred to the ground. I also have a 7"step I built to cut the ground to first step in half (more or less).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you, Thank You Thank you. I knew I could count on good honest input. I ready like the step light idea along with the big grab handle. That with some reflective tape and I have done my best to provide safe enrty and exit. I was reading a post recently about why a person should chose an outback over other trailers and some of the replies said this forum.

I AGREE









Thanks again,


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi 
I was thinking of adding those step covers, I believe that they are made from outdoor carpet. Is that the same thing as the wrap around ones?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

TT, 
They're the same. Web have a 25FBS, also. Being a linear thinker, I got two green ones for one door, and two tan ones for the other. My creative thinker DW made me put the two green ones on the top steps, and the two tan ones on the bottom steps. I must admit that they look better than my idea. They also help keep some of the dirt out of the Outback
Happy Camping,
Gary


----------

